# What Do You Think Of V Twins?



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

My first home made harley, an ironhead sportster in rigid frame, wobbly forks crap brakes and stage one tuning!

This was one fun bike to ride went like a rocket, handled like a blancmange and added years on when trying to stop.

next..










This was the result of learning how to do it properly: One off frame with strengthened junctions, air suspension, Brembos all round, fork brace, every line was braided stainless steel, aircraft filler cap, all stainless parts rather than chrome, dry cell electrics [no battery just a huge capacitor] belt drive primary and rear, SU carb...

This was a joy to ride as it went like a train, stopped and even handled well [for a custom].

I now have a Buell see 'here's mine' and love it but am now building the ultimate Harley, watch this space


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Oh...thought this was going to be a thread about proper V twins.....


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

marmisto said:


> My first home made harley, an ironhead sportster in rigid frame, wobbly forks crap brakes and stage one tuning!
> 
> This was one fun bike to ride went like a rocket, handled like a blancmange and added years on when trying to stop.
> 
> next..


Ahead of your time 

Ducati's are nice but nothing sounds like a big Harley, I was fortunate enough to be working in Chicago during Harley's 95th. The office was right at the side of the main highway to Milwaukee so it was wall to wall Harley's passing by for a week. I also went to bike week for a day at Daytona one year which was awesome and again wall to wall Harley, not a Jim the Jap to be seen :lol:

That being said a mate of mine has one of these.


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

My little sister rides and races ducatis, but i can't get on with them since my desmo days of constant tweaking, oil leaking delicate little toys- now my old jota ...... there was one italian bike worth buying....... but we're talking v twins here - they don't count if you can't see the engine and don't say "Monster" the clues in the title!


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

marmisto said:


> now my old jota ...... there was one italian bike worth buying.......


Ah..if we are talking Laverda's.....










You may have guessed i have a weakness for the Italians.....this is a great bike....only let down by the aging and less than dependable engine, well if you bore out a 50's design to the limit..its going to be a bit touch and go...sigh

My previous venture into Italian bikes didn't go to well either....first a Benelli TRE....doh...but not to be put off, then a TRE RS...a sometimes brilliant but ultimately flawed bike...purchased just before the factory went into meltdown... :cry2:

Test rode a Buell once and really quite liked that...so perhaps i should buy a Harley....would certainly save my aching back...


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Just to be pedantic,but Ducatis are L twins


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

So who's gonna be first with a piccy of a Veronica with big t*ts :tongue2:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Boxbrownie said:


> So who's gonna be first with a piccy of a Veronica with big t*ts :tongue2:


Your wish is my command. :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Not being a biker, but a Harley has always appealed to me. There is someting about the noise of that ubiquitous V-twin. I came across this beastie while looking for some pics. Powered by a 180bhp supercharged version of the V-twin. More pics and specs for those interested here.


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

If i get another bike it will be a v-twin. Like the idea of a harly but really want a monster. My mate has a 996, nice bike.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I usually have a look through the Chops on US Ebay, this one popped out at me, no flash chrome or bits you don't need, just looks like it's built to do the business. It appeals to my minimalist outlook these days.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm not sure I should be showing these....:fear:...but used to be heavily into BSA V-twins from the 1920s.

The first photo is me riding in the 1985 Banbury Run on a 1926 BSA 1000cc SV V-twin --- flippin 'eck, thats 24 years ago. Used to have two of these --- the second one having the smaller 770cc engine. Goodness...I'm wearing corduroy trousers  .


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> I usually have a look through the Chops on US Ebay,


I waste plenty of hours doing the same. I don't like the tassle and chrome thing thing, I do like Boneshaker Chops, check them out.

I don't like in-line fours, never keep them for long, prefer twins and singles.

Like the Harley pics, yours too Paul.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I really have no comment :icon25:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> I usually have a look through the Chops on US Ebay, this one popped out at me, no flash chrome or bits you don't need, just looks like it's built to do the business. It appeals to my minimalist outlook these days.


does it come with stabilizers :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > I usually have a look through the Chops on US Ebay, this one popped out at me, no flash chrome or bits you don't need, just looks like it's built to do the business. It appeals to my minimalist outlook these days.
> ...


There's always one

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Here's mine...

*1999 Harley Davidson Dyna Super Glide Sport (FXDX)*










...bought it new in '99...can't believe it's been ten years. 

This was Harley's attempt at a "street bike". It's higher off the ground, has adjustable rear shocks and dual disc front brakes. It handles beautifully and can cut through curves with minimal effort.

It's also mostly blacked out...very little chrome. I hate chrome...it's a bitch to keep clean and is blinding in sunlight.

'99 was the first year of the Twin Cam engine, which replaced the Evo. I added a Hypercharger intake, replacement pipes, and re-jetted the carb. Plenty enough power for me.

The only other changes were comfort/cosmetic...custom paint (it was "aztec orange" originally), cushy LePera seat, bag rack, mirrors, tool bag & front storage pouch, front cruising footpegs, headlamp extender, replacement hand grips, and some assorted covers and stick-ons.

I think that's about it. :huh:


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

I like V twins; Harleys are not for me, but this one especially - now 11 years old (yikes!):










Coppice at Cadwell Park, for anyone who is interested...

-- Tim


----------



## Deathboy (Sep 7, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> I usually have a look through the Chops on US Ebay, this one popped out at me, no flash chrome or bits you don't need, just looks like it's built to do the business. It appeals to my minimalist outlook these days.


I canÂ´t help but think that if you hit a bump with that, your balls will be sore for a week at least.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I want this, it's local, it's on my mind, has been all week.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Go for it, Mark. :thumbsup:

I want this...

*2009 Dyna Fat Bob*










:yes:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Chris, I now have over Â£3k in my Vespa (and it's still in bits) and a motorbike I hardly use, been thinking where to hide it if I bought it.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Not seen that model before, apart from the exhaust it looks great :thumbup:



SharkBike said:


> Go for it, Mark. :thumbsup:
> 
> I want this...
> 
> ...


----------



## peterh (Feb 6, 2007)

KEITHT said:


> Oh...thought this was going to be a thread about proper V twins.....


Ditto


----------



## biggles (Aug 6, 2008)

After a series of inline fours i found the engine braking on my Aprillia to be a little disconcerting(even with a slipper clutch). What it tought me was to get my down changes in early, rather than just banging down the gears just before a corner. With it having a 60 degree head angle this also made it quite tall. Nice bike though.


----------



## Pokie (Dec 1, 2007)

Been riding mostly inline fours all my riding since my first, a Yamaha XS1100, in 1985.

Every bike I have owned since has been a variation on the same basic theme.

That was untill I test rode a Moto Guzzi Griso 1100 in August of 2007, and I've owned one ever since.

I used to think V twins were for doddering old Harley riders.

After an hour on the Guzzi I realized I had been kidding myself.

Proper, useable power and torque at the lower end of the rev range, (where it's needed).

After 28 years of riding, I finally get this "character" thing which in the past I thought meant oil leaks and vibration.


----------

